# staining spalted maple



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

i am making 2 sets of nesting tables for one of my professors at school. they are being made from spalted maple with oodles of color including some very light areas. he is looking to have the tables match closely to the woodwork of his house but is open to a natural finish if staining will reduce too much character. what would you guys suggest? if you need better pics let me know i will try to take some more later today and post them.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I would never stain spalted maple...Mother Nature already made it pretty enough. In fact you would just screw up her good work IMO trying. Either leave it like it is and clear coat it, or pick some "plain" stock and stain it if he wants stained wood.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

that was my hunch on the staining. The lumber that was selected for this project came from a tree they had to remove to build their house. He gave it to me, but when he saw what came from the logs he wanted something built from it so we came up with these tables (I'll get pics when their done) i will just have to break it to him that natural is the best way to go. i was thinking usin' a satin or semi gloss poly?


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Go Satin*



greg4269ub said:


> i was thinking usin' a satin or semi gloss poly?


I'm usually a fan of gloss finishes but in this case I think satin is the way to go. Will be less likely to draw attention away from the natural figure of the wood.


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

I agree, clear coat.

Jerry


----------

